# kudos to SRAM



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

worked on my sram red build tonight, and i just thought i'd give props to the sram company for doing things the right way. in contrast to my last build with campy (i still love the way campy shifts / rides), sram's instructions are very clear and easy to follow. cable install was a breeze (with endcaps that actually fit the casings). i'm still waiting to dial in the derailleurs, as my shimano freehub body still hasn't been delivered. maybe tomorrow...


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

finally dialed in...love the responsiveness and very mechanical "ka-chung" of the shifts. very happy to have made the leap!!!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

make sure you back the B-limit screw way out..............


Starnut


----------



## jzm (Jun 7, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> make sure you back the B-limit screw way out..............
> 
> 
> Starnut


Just made the leap myself. Coming from DA 7800, the Red up-shifts (double tap?) seems to need more effort but the down-shifts are crisper and positive.
And it's still a bit confusing, Overall I'm happy :thumbsup: 

But why, may I ask, the need the back the B-screw?

Thanks


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

backing out the b-adjustment screw moves the rear derailleur cage closer to the cogs (which is supposed to lead to faster shifting). i backed mine way out to the point where there is chain chatter through the cassette/RD, then turned it back in until the chatter disappeared through the entire cogset (and both front chainrings for that matter).

shifts perfect. probably have to take up a bit of cable stretch after a couple rides...


----------



## jzm (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Sandman.


----------



## DeweyT (May 4, 2009)

*SRAM Red - Excellent.. but..*

I've been riding Sram Red for a little over two months and have 2,200 miles on it. The bearing on the bottom bracket gave up the ghost before the first maintenance. At 100 hours it had a cunchy feeeling to it. I tried cleaning and greasing to no avail. I've replaced it with a steel bearing. The chain showed 1% stretech after only a thousand miles so I replaced it with a DuraAce chain. The rear cog would make popping sounds if you pushed the cranks with any force. It rode fine, but the noise was driving me nuts so I replaced it with a DuraAce cassette. 

Now, the bike is perfect. It rides and shifts smoothly and quietly. I really like the rest of the group but the chain, cassette and ceramic BB bearings were a real disappointment. They're light, but not very durable as compared to the Shimano DA 7800. I hope the rest of the group holds up better.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

DeweyT said:


> I've been riding Sram Red for a little over two months and have 2,200 miles on it. The bearing on the bottom bracket gave up the ghost before the first maintenance. At 100 hours it had a cunchy feeeling to it. I tried cleaning and greasing to no avail. I've replaced it with a steel bearing. The chain showed 1% stretech after only a thousand miles so I replaced it with a DuraAce chain. The rear cog would make popping sounds if you pushed the cranks with any force. It rode fine, but the noise was driving me nuts so I replaced it with a DuraAce cassette.
> 
> Now, the bike is perfect. It rides and shifts smoothly and quietly. I really like the rest of the group but the chain, cassette and ceramic BB bearings were a real disappointment. They're light, but not very durable as compared to the Shimano DA 7800. I hope the rest of the group holds up better.


It's funny that you say that... I have an excellent LBS, and recently had a bike built up with SRAM Rival.

The very first thing the master mechanic said was that SRAM overall is great stuff, but the crank/BB, cassette, and chain are not best-of-breed. It was recommended that I go Shimano on those particular parts, and I did. 
.


----------



## DeweyT (May 4, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> It's funny that you say that... I have an excellent LBS, and recently had a bike built up with SRAM Rival.
> 
> The very first thing the master mechanic said was that SRAM overall is great stuff, but the crank/BB, cassette, and chain are not best-of-breed. It was recommended that I go Shimano on those particular parts, and I did.
> .



I'm just glad it's compatible with Shimano. 

I have the compact crankset,172.5 34/50. After switching chains and bottom bracket bearings, I like it. It shifts well and with an 11-23 cassette, I have a wider gear range than I had with the 39/53 - 12-25 Shimano set I ran. I'm not a powerful rider.. so take this with a grain of salt. I like the Sram Red cranks.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Not sure what's wrong with Red 1090 cassettes. I have a flawless setup full RED sans 7800 brakes and Shimano chain. The only other thing better in the Shimano lineup is the crankset but I am not going there....Red is fine.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

sandman98 said:


> cable install was a breeze (with endcaps that actually fit the casings). .


Is it Campagnolo's fault that you and others buy from discount dealers who sell shifters with the wrong cables? :idea:


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

wrong cables? the shifters came with campy branded ergo cables/casings!!! is it too much to ask that the cable endcaps actually fit on the cables???

probikekit is a discount dealer? i actually thought they were fairly reputable...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

sandman98 said:


> wrong cables? the shifters came with campy branded ergo cables/casings!!! is it too much to ask that the cable endcaps actually fit on the cables???
> 
> probikekit is a discount dealer? i actually thought they were fairly reputable...


The 2010 cables are a different size then the last models.. They do not fit. Yet PBK keeps selling them with the wrong cables. Thats what happens when you buy OEM products.

There is a bigger difference then just the packaging..There is a 100 page thread dealing with this issue on this very board.


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

huh, so i take it the bottom pic is the "old" set? if so, my apologies to campy. fwiw, i still love the sram group...


----------

